# Floating plants



## Tour De Force (Jun 8, 2008)

whats the best type of plant for a piranha tank that looks natural and hopefully won't float all over the place or sink and get sucked into the filter, cause I spent almost 340 dollars on my filter.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Pretty much any plant that isnt rooted will float. I use to have water sprites floating in my tank and the P's liked the cover. Cant say this without being sarcastic but all live plants are natural. It comes down to what you like to look at. Im always trying different plants and see how they do in my tank. Some better than others. Real plants are better than fake ones. Fish seem to like real plants better to. They're more apt to use it as cover from my experiences. They dont have sharp edges like some plastic plants. As for your filter I dont think a little plant debris is going to harm it. After all it is a filter. Only thing that can harm a filter is sand in the prop but that rarely happens. I would just browse through the planted tank pics and when you see something you like ask someone what they are if they havnt already said so. GL with the planted tank.


----------



## MoJoe (Mar 5, 2008)

+1 on the watersprite, here's a pic of what it looks like in my RB 55g:









It grows like a mofo & as you see my RB's love it for the cover it provides. I keep mine floating in the middle of the tank. It's cool because they come out more because of the cover, more active. I've had no problems with it being sucked into my intake or anything.

Here's where I got mine, cheap prices, but it'll take about 2 weeks to get to you, they grow it out and then send it from their nursery:

http://www.aquariumgarden.com/store/cart.p...ategory_id=1413

good luck whatever you go with,


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Try to go with something thats not too small since it could clog your filter


----------

